# 3 point skidding winch brands



## sqdqo (Jun 24, 2013)

I have been looking at various brands of 3 point skidding winches. Is one brand better than another or are they all pretty equal? Opinions?


----------



## jrcat (Jun 24, 2013)

There is Farmi , Wallenstien, and not sure if Norse is still in business or not. The Farmi and Wallenstien winches are tough winches. 


farmi logging winch


Welcome - Wallenstein


Good luck with your search.


----------



## jrcat (Jun 24, 2013)

Norse Skidding Winch



and some interesting reading 

Farm Tractor Logging for Woodlot Owners - Home - Virginia Cooperative Extension


----------



## sqdqo (Jun 24, 2013)

jrcat said:


> Norse Skidding Winch
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks that was interesting.


----------



## Dave Boyt (Jun 25, 2013)

Tajfun manufactures logging winches in Slovenia & exports to the U.S. I've been using a PTO winch on an 8N Ford for years, and even with its limited power, it does a fair job out in the Ozark hills. It lets me pull logs out of places that would be inaccessible otherwise. Remote control is a great feature-- wish I had it on my winch. The other tool I can't imagine doing without is a log arch. It makes pulling logs much less stressful, and allows me to move logs I couldn't otherwise budge.


----------



## sqdqo (Jun 25, 2013)

Dave Boyt said:


> Tajfun manufactures logging winches in Slovania & exports to the U.S. I've been using a PTO winch on an 8N Ford for years, and even with its limited power, it does a fair job out in the Ozark hills. It lets me pull logs out of places that would be inaccessible otherwise. Remote control is a great feature-- wish I had it on my winch. The other tool I can't imagine doing without is a log arch. It makes pulling logs much less stressful, and allows me to move logs I couldn't otherwise budge.



How does the cable hold up?


----------



## Steve NW WI (Jun 25, 2013)

Some more reading for you, Wallenstien winch:

http://www.arboristsite.com/firewood-heating-wood-burning-equipment/116946.htm


----------



## dooby (Jun 25, 2013)

Dave Boyt said:


> Tajfun manufactures logging winches in Slovania & exports to the U.S. I've been using a PTO winch on an 8N Ford for years, and even with its limited power, it does a fair job out in the Ozark hills. It lets me pull logs out of places that would be inaccessible otherwise. Remote control is a great feature-- wish I had it on my winch. The other tool I can't imagine doing without is a log arch. It makes pulling logs much less stressful, and allows me to move logs I couldn't otherwise budge.



Thanks for the info- I googled this company and they also make a little tower/yarder thats pto from a tractor. Suppose it could be modded solid to a 1-2 ton truck W pto also.Pretty slick. I pestered the company for the specs on the yarder. We will see.


----------



## Dave Boyt (Jun 25, 2013)

sqdqo said:


> How does the cable hold up?



Cable holds up well. Has a nasty tendency to get snarled up, though. When I replace it, I'll probably switch to Amsteel blue. That stuff is pretty impressive. By the way, that is not a Tajfun (pronounced Typhoon) winch on my tractor. I bought mine at an auction and have no idea who built it.


----------



## sqdqo (Jun 25, 2013)

Dave Boyt said:


> Cable holds up well. Has a nasty tendency to get snarled up, though. When I replace it, I'll probably switch to Amsteel blue. That stuff is pretty impressive. By the way, that is not a Tajfun (pronounced Typhoon) winch on my tractor. I bought mine at an auction and have no idea who built it.



The Amsteel Blue is synthetic winch rope isn't it? The rope doesn't have any abrasion resistance. I have it on my atv winch and I have broken it a couple of time due to abrasion.


----------



## jrcat (Jun 25, 2013)

Here is that yarder....Tajfun / Producst / Mobile Skyline / Mobile Skyline MOZ 300


----------



## jrcat (Jun 25, 2013)

I could see that yarder being used in a lot of places.. even here on the east coast. That is an interesting machine. The companies US base of operations is in Syracuse NY...hmmm road trip some day.. Its only 6 hrs from here.


----------



## sqdqo (Jun 25, 2013)

The yarder is a little beyond my needs! But pretty interesting!


----------



## dooby (Jun 25, 2013)

jrcat said:


> I could see that yarder being used in a lot of places.. even here on the east coast. That is an interesting machine. The companies US base of operations is in Syracuse NY...hmmm road trip some day.. Its only 6 hrs from here.



I think that little tower would be real nice for parking out all the new sub-divisions. You can even downhill with it. That would be something.:msp_wink:


----------



## Bandit Man (Jul 17, 2013)

sqdqo said:


> I have been looking at various brands of 3 point skidding winches. Is one brand better than another or are they all pretty equal? Opinions?



The only 3 point winch I have ever personally operated was a Fransgard V-4000. And I found it extremely durable and easy to use. There are different sizes, of course ,based on the horsepower of your tractor. Good luck.


----------

